# Engineers Australia assessment rejected: Will it impact my PR



## Nik Aus PR (Feb 6, 2019)

I am in a bit of a situation here. I did my Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering from India and applied for skills assessment to Engineers Australia. They rejected my skills assessment with the below message

“Engineers Australia have identified that some of the submitted documents in support of Migration Skills Assessment are misleading. 
Consequently, your application is rejected and a Twelve Month ban has been imposed. We advise that relevant information about your case may be passed on to the Department of Home Affairs for further investigation.”

They have not clearly mentioned the reason as to which documents are misleading and after repeated emails they have failed to disclose which documents did they found misleading and have asked to apply for a review process.

I have the below questions

1)	What should I do in such a situation? Leave it as it is or apply for review process.
2)	I have another option to apply for PR. Will this rejection impact my future application(Detailed below)

If anyone has faced a similar situation can you please give some suggestion below.



261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
ACS Application Submitted - 9 Jan 2019
ACS Successful - 25 Jan 2019
PTE - 2 Feb 2019 90/90/90/86
EOI Initially Submitted On: 04/02/2019 - 80 points


Points Breakdown
Age 30
Superior English 20
Masters 15
Study in Australia 5
Professional Year 5
NAATI 5


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Nik Aus PR said:


> I am in a bit of a situation here. I did my Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering from India and applied for skills assessment to Engineers Australia. They rejected my skills assessment with the below message
> 
> “Engineers Australia have identified that some of the submitted documents in support of Migration Skills Assessment are misleading.
> Consequently, your application is rejected and a Twelve Month ban has been imposed. We advise that relevant information about your case may be passed on to the Department of Home Affairs for further investigation.”
> ...


The question is WHEN did EA rejected your application ?!

& if you already in the ICT field & managed to score 80 points then why did you go for EA as a mechanical engineer ?!

I'm not sure but I suppose that EA failed to assess your degree for some reason


----------



## Nik Aus PR (Feb 6, 2019)

Gezery said:


> The question is WHEN did EA rejected your application ?!
> 
> & if you already in the ICT field & managed to score 80 points then why did you go for EA as a mechanical engineer ?!
> 
> I'm not sure but I suppose that EA failed to assess your degree for some reason



I am 4-5 months short of turning 33, so I got EA assessment done just as a backup (Couldn't rely on the ACS assessment because I had flunked a couple of units in my IT degree).

So basically I panicked and got both assessments done(EA and ACS). The EA rejected my application on 15 Jan 2019 and the ACS approved theirs. This answers your first two questions.

I am not concerned about failing to assess my degree, but I am concerned about the phrase "reporting to department of immigration for further investigation"

I gave EA my passport, bachelors degree and CDR's. It is highly unlikely that my passport and degree were misleading, has to be something to do with my CDR.

And to clarify, CDR's were not plagiarised as I had run them through Turnitin.

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Turnitin is just one indicator of plagiarism - with the amount of CDR's these assessors go through I'm sure they have other ways of recognizing unoriginal stuff (e.g. especially if a 'professional CDR writing' organisation did it) - hopefully in this case it was just a false flag. If you are confident - apply for a review.

Speaking as an unprofessional and purely speculatively, if I as a CO had a note from an authorised skills assessment authority regarding person X that there were integrity concerns and potentially misleading/bogus docos, I would definitely factor that into my overall assessment.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Nik Aus PR said:


> I am 4-5 months short of turning 33, so I got EA assessment done just as a backup (Couldn't rely on the ACS assessment because I had flunked a couple of units in my IT degree).
> 
> So basically I panicked and got both assessments done(EA and ACS). The EA rejected my application on 15 Jan 2019 and the ACS approved theirs. This answers your first two questions.
> 
> ...



This is a serious issue and needs to be sorted out as soon as possible. I don't know why you are contacting them over mail. Just call over phone, explain the circumstances and ask them to connect to the CO who processed your application to have a detailed discussion. 

If there is something wrong in your CDRs, they would have informed you first and then based on your replies they'll take decisions. I think this has more to do with them thinking that one or some of the documents you have provided for passport/english test/degree etc is fake. This is a direct code violation and they need not ask you for explanation to ban you.

By the way, did you disclose your masters to EA? If not, you should, withholding any information indicates you want to mislead EA as they have access to all your data from DHA.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

csdhan said:


> This is a serious issue and needs to be sorted out as soon as possible. I don't know why you are contacting them over mail. Just call over phone, explain the circumstances and ask them to connect to the CO who processed your application to have a detailed discussion.
> 
> If there is something wrong in your CDRs, they would have informed you first and then based on your replies they'll take decisions. I think this has more to do with them thinking that one or some of the documents you have provided for passport/english test/degree etc is fake. This is a direct code violation and they need not ask you for explanation to ban you.
> 
> By the way, did you disclose your masters to EA? If not, you should, withholding any information indicates you want to mislead EA as they have access to all your data from DHA.


I do not think that they contact any applicant when they find a misleading information (copied CDRs mostly in his case) ...


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Nik Aus PR said:


> I am 4-5 months short of turning 33, so I got EA assessment done just as a backup (Couldn't rely on the ACS assessment because I had flunked a couple of units in my IT degree).
> 
> So basically I panicked and got both assessments done(EA and ACS). The EA rejected my application on 15 Jan 2019 and the ACS approved theirs. This answers your first two questions.
> 
> ...


You need to contact a MARA agent ... you need some professional help


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Gezery said:


> I do not think that they contact any applicant when they find a misleading information (copied CDRs mostly in his case) ...


Copied CDRs mostly get a query from CO stating the percentage of plagiarism observed in each CDR. They'll ask to give a justification or modify the CDRs. This has been the case for years.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

If I were you, and were confident that "no fake" document was provided, I would have appealed them to change the conclusion regarding "misleading statement" rejection is fine, however, misleading could be severe... I advise you to take this serious. Very strange case though... This is my honest advise, and I have never heard such thing.


----------

